

Dear Plurk: We're through. Kthxbye.  - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/07/16/3459.aspx

======
gaika
Anybody else feel the same about karma system on Hacker News?

~~~
jcl
Hacker News doesn't really rub karma in your face like the article describes
Plurk as doing (headless dog?!).

Of course, you can _choose_ to think that the karma number in the corner is
actively mocking you, just as you can choose to click on other people's names
to compare yourself to them. How much these site features bother a person says
more about the person than the features, I think.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, here on HN nobody knows you're a headless dog. You have to deliberately
click on someone's name to even _know_ their karma score... and there isn't
much reason to care.

And, wow, headless dog, no kidding:

<http://www.plurk.com/user/gnidan>

(That's just some random user's page, as linked from the front page.)

I can see how that would be enough to put me off a site for life.

And is it just me or is the "giant, echoingly empty, _horizontally scrolling_
timeline" layout the stupidest design decision since... well, the name
"Plurk", which sounds like something your dog might say if he were missing his
head?

------
smoody
unsubscribe.

hmmmm...didn't seem to work. anyone know how to stop every single post from
the f5 corporate marketing blogs from reaching me here?

